
Show HN: A crowd sourced front-page of the world wide web. - Capira
http://scobido.com/
======
subie
Is it an entirely separate service? So far it doesn't appear to match HN's top
news.

~~~
Capira
Yes it is a seperate service. Everyone can post as long as the ML algorithms
don't mark you as a spammer.

